# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Spin Quantum Computing Laboratory, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

spinq.com.cn

----------


## Airicist

"A Desktop Quantum Computer for Just $5,000"
A cheap, portable quantum computer, aimed at schools and colleges will be launched later this year.

January 29, 2021

----------

